# Need some advice please . . .



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

Until you know for sure I would hold off. Have you ever treated with OA?


----------



## TxTom (Mar 20, 2015)

Jerry T Indiana said:


> Until you know for sure I would hold off. Have you ever treated with OA?


No, I've never used any treatments of any kind. I found a discussion online that sounded like some other folks had encountered the problem and some doctors were saying that it was probably just a drying of the throat tissues from the osmotic effects of the dryness of the honey. It worries me though. I've been building customers for the last 2 years and don't want to lose any of them. I hate to waste the honey though if there's nothing wrong with it. It tastes really great. I have about 225 lbs. It'd be a shame to pour it out.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Honey gets it's flavor and characteristics from the flower the nectar came from. I've heard some people here say they have a pepper that flowers in the fall in the areas where they have their beehives. I'm wondering if that is what it is for you? I've never heard anyone say what the honey tasted like though.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Some of these issues go away a few weeks after the honey has been extracted. Try it in a month.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I have known of people getting a slightly irritated throat due to the hyperosmotic effects of honey if they were "tasting" quite a bit. By "tasting" I'm referring to eating only honey, sampling and tasting. They weren't eating or drinking anything with it.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

We use honey for a cough medicine.


----------



## SansTX (Jul 2, 2014)

Texas A&M will do a honey/pollen analysis for around 50 bucks I think.


----------



## TxTom (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Its good to hear some other perspectives. I appreciate your inputs. I think I'll let it sit for a month like Oldtimer said, then go to A&M with some if it doesn't clear up. The honey really is good. I really hate to waste it. Thanks again to all who took time to give an opinion!


----------

